# Sotar strike



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

If anyone owns a sotar strike, do you mind adding a picture with your frame set up? Also, how does the boat handle in type 3-4 class rapids?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I dont own a strike, but I just got done patching a gash in one. The boat has very little rocker and looks like a great fishing boat. I am sure it would handle rapids fine but would be a super wet ride. It would tend to punch into waves and holes as opposed to riding up on them.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sotar+strike&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=934&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiPjbvo9sjPAhVJ2IMKHaawCHgQ_AUIBygC

there's a bunch of images in the link above - plus Spider has posted some pictures of one he made a frame for a few years ago. Search the buzz and ye shall find.

With that said, they are fairly flat, it will be a wetter ride as zbaird said but, that's not their wheel house. They're designed to buck the wind and row with minimal effort, which I'm sure they do. I contemplated buying one a few years ago and decided an SL was a better all around boat, which I now have and adore. If you can get one in the fall sale the SL isn't much more than a strike (they discount the sl by 20% and the strike by 10%). They run a smaller margin on the strikes to try and keep them competitive with the puma's and narrow otters. The other issue with a standard strike design is they only have two chambers in the tubes, not my favorite concept. If I ordered one it would have at least one more chamber, probably 2 (they cost $125 to add per baffle/valve).

Hope that helps.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Any one aware of streamtec? They have a raft that designed for fishing. Seems like a good alternative to the strike.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

802flyfish said:


> Any one aware of streamtec? They have a raft that designed for fishing. Seems like a good alternative to the strike.


As far as I'm concerned streamtecs are the worst possible design of a fishing boat going. They have outlandishly exaggerated bow
and stearn kick. They would suck in the Windand are ridiculously expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I just moved to Bozeman so I'm trying to find a raft that can do a little of everything. Don't have the money to buy a drift boat at this point. Sotar strike looking like my best bet at this point.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

802flyfish said:


> I just moved to Bozeman so I'm trying to find a raft that can do a little of everything. Don't have the money to buy a drift boat at this point. Sotar strike looking like my best bet at this point.


if you have the money for a strike and frame, you could find a DB. You don't need a $10k adipose... There are usually plenty of $4-5K DB's on craigslist. 

The boat really won't make that much difference. I ran a 13' hyside with a fishing frame for almost 15 years and I caught plenty of fish. My suggestion would be to save the money on a spendy new boat and buy a used one, figure out what you like and spend more days fishing and less days working to pay for a boat. Buying used; you'll be able to get most, if not all of what you paid back out in a year or two, then you'll have a better idea what actually matters in a boat.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback. I thought a raft might be more versatile. After going to the Madison a few times this week, it seems 90% of people floating it are on drift boats. I think my limit would be 5-6k for a driftblat and trailer. The super puma by AIRE looks pretty good as well. Any certain brand or models you would reccomend for Montana? Thinking a 14-15ft DB would be plenty. I also see that Hyde sales refurbished DB on their site with trailers and a warranty.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

802flyfish said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I thought a raft might be more versatile. After going to the Madison a few times this week, it seems 90% of people floating it are on drift boats. I think my limit would be 5-6k for a driftblat and trailer. The super puma by AIRE looks pretty good as well. Any certain brand or models you would reccomend for Montana? Thinking a 14-15ft DB would be plenty. I also see that Hyde sales refurbished DB on their site with trailers and a warranty.


You can successfully fish out of anything, I know that's not what you want to hear but they'll all get you down the river. Sure there are pro's and con's.... I personally would buy an old aluminum boat - why? they are the least cool boats on the river and usually several thousand less than anything else in the bozone. They work fine, are loud and a little colder in the shoulder season but have been the work horse in the pacific northwest for decades. I started out in a 15' wood boat - I loved it but it was a lot of upkeep...bought it for $600 and put a lot of work in it. Rowed it for a dozen years and sold it for $2500. When I moved to bzn, I had it and a 12' bucket boat raft. Both were on the water every weekend for many years (I had lots of friends that didn't have a boat, so both of mine were always used). Over the years I found that I was running the rubber boat 10:1 over the DB, that's when the wife decided we could pay some bills instead of occasionally use the DB. Worst decision I've ever made - I miss that boat. I still wouldn't use it much but I'd love it when I did.

Super puma's are popular here, the most popular are 142 otters (the narrower version) then odyssey rafts...after which it's hard to track. Seriously, anything will work but nothing you do the first time will be perfect. Don't over think it.... If you want to get into overnighters or have lots of people teach to row a raft will be your best bet. If you are going to pound the river and backrow your ass off for every foot of water, the DB is far superior. I've done both over the years and I'd like to have both, but if I can only own one the raft is definitely my choice. I'll take versatility over efficiency any day.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

This little boat would be perfect - 15' Drift Boat and Trailer

and you could buy this and have both!
13.5' Raft with frame and trailer or this Raft - Tributary with rowing frame & trailer

But if you want to drop a bit more and get into newer, fancier designs you could go with this:RO Deville 2008. A really nice, slightly older fishing machine...

or for versatility: 2016 AIRE Tributary 14' Raft with NRS Fishing Frame
I'm sure they'll be more as the weather turns colder...


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I just want something that will last me for years to come. Buying a new boat gives me that peace of mind with the warranty. I'm pretty much set on the sotar strike. I'm going to keep an eye out on their website for in stock to see if I can grab one at a good price. I checked their fall sale and the SL were still fairly pricey. I will be adding at least one extra bladder. Now, I'm just debating fishing frames. I've seen Montana frame works deluxe frame, very nice but a little on the expensive side.


----------



## GilaRobusta (Mar 19, 2015)

Buying a used Hyde from the Hyde Family is an awesome experience. Just purchased one from them this winter and they treated me like a million bucks. They will even point you in the right direction for a fishing trip when you go to pick it up. I can also embarrassingly say they handle warranty work with the same expert professionalism.

The DB is amazing on lakes which allows one to enjoy that type of fishing when low flow or laziness or no shuttle situation strikes. 

The raft is cool too.

0.02 cents. 

No pictures of frames, so sorry for the diversion


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a website for the used hyside?


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

A new hyside 13ft cost about the same as a new sotar strike... I plan on mostly floating the Madison, Missouri, Big Horn, and other smaller rivers in Montana and Wyoming.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

a 13' drift boat is very small. You would not be happy with it. Honestly don't go any less than 15' or 16'. Little DB's just don't carry nearly as much weight, so with 3 peeps you'll be drawing a lot of water. If you live here in MT, you will eventually be running 3 people on the water - it's more fishing time for everyone.

If you are in Bozeman, RO driftboats is in 4-corners. The link I sent a few days ago for the 2008 RO Devile is for sale at RO and is one of their boats with a lifetime hull warranty. Eddins is a great guy and his boats are every bit as nice as Hyde, Clacka, or any other. He sells a lot of used boats, drop by the shop and chat with him - you'll learn a lot.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

802flyfish said:


> I just want something that will last me for years to come. Buying a new boat gives me that peace of mind with the warranty. I'm pretty much set on the sotar strike. I'm going to keep an eye out on their website for in stock to see if I can grab one at a good price. I checked their fall sale and the SL were still fairly pricey. I will be adding at least one extra bladder. Now, I'm just debating fishing frames. I've seen Montana frame works deluxe frame, very nice but a little on the expensive side.


If you want the peace of mind of a warranty don't over look the super puma or SDP. They are great boats and have, by far, the best warranty in the business. There are other frame builders that can put together a great fishing frame, probably for less.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

A lot of good advice here- if you're just gonna fish on day trips, get a driftboat. Something flexible like a Clacka. If you're looking to camp or row that class III/IV, get a 14' raft from a reputable manufacturer. Buy either used and in the long run they won't cost you anything when you change your mind.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

You should look at a 13' aire d. As a guide this is the best boat I've been in, also an insane whitewater boat with the best warranty in the biz. Why spend extra on a sotar especially with debacle of their warranty in a previous thread. You can get a aire with a frame better warranty and better boat(my opinion) for less than the sotar boat itself it's a no brainer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GilaRobusta (Mar 19, 2015)

yes its on their main page


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

jimr said:


> You should look at a 13' aire d. As a guide this is the best boat I've been in, also an insane whitewater boat with the best warranty in the biz. Why spend extra on a sotar especially with debacle of their warranty in a previous thread. You can get a aire with a frame better warranty and better boat(my opinion) for less than the sotar boat itself it's a no brainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


FWIW, at list price an Aire 130D is $4199, a 13'6" strike is $4536. You won't get much of a frame for $337, but I guess it would be a start. I agree completely with the warranty comment. A super puma is $3149 - now, there's your free frame.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Why don't you you like the sotar strike? I can get the strike for the same price as the AIRE D. I've heard of a lot of people using the super pumas here in Montana, but having the little extra room that the D provides would be nice.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

My budget was 5-6 for the DB and trailer since must come as a bundle. I don't mind spending 4-5g on a raft and later this winter spending 1,500-2,500 on a frame. Neffs and Montana frame works are at the top of my list.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not quite sure who your asking, but I do like the strike - I like the SL more as it is biger and more versatile, but I get it that it's not in the budget. The only things I don't love about the strike design is tube diameter and width. I really feel wider is better, I want bore buoyancy - I want to float higher. I've rarely had the problem where the boat was too wide - well there was this one time recently and it turns out my wife was right, but that's another story.... 

If you intend 90% day fishing floats any of the narrower, smaller tubed designs will work great. Given the choice where cost nor warranty were an issue, I'd get the strike in a heart beat. We've shown that cost really isn't much of an issue, but to me warranty is. Sotar has effectively the worst warranty in the industry as illustrated earlier this year on the buzz and Aire has hands down the best. Had this been in the forefront when I bought my sotar, I'd most likely be in a Aire right now. Thankfully for me, it wasn't an issue; I really can't imagine rowing a different boat - I adore my SL and wouldn't trade it for the world... So in short - I guess it sucks to be you right now, tough decisions all around. All I can say, is that once you get past this little hurdle and get a boat, you'll love it what ever it is - because it will be yours and you will have great days with it on the water.

So have you settled into the raft crowd or are you still thinking of a hard boat? Too many options aren't there?


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

To many damn options haha. I'm buying it for fishing purposes.. I've been looking at DB and skiffs but I haven't come across a solid boat for a good price yet. I like the fact that must come with a trailer and everything you need to get on the water. If I could find a nice user skiff or DB for 5k I would prob hope on it...


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Man you've been all over the board with this decision this year. I grew up in Missoula, fished out of strikes a lot (that's like THE Missoula boat) and driftboats. I live in Colorado now and have an aire. I would never pay money for a strike. I don't enjoy them because I think with frames and boat designs today there are better options. My opinion. If I lived in Bozeman or Missoula again I would 100% own a driftboat. There would be no decision to make. No raft will be as good as a driftboat and in Bozeman you can use a driftboat all over the place. There are like 3 places you can take a driftboat around Denver which is why I now own a rafT. Just buy a driftboat and thank yourself later.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

anyone row a skiff before? Seem quite a few of them on the Madison.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, commitment issues?

Yes, many. I still classify them all as drift boats...in general conversation as there isn't a drastic difference at the oars. Originally skiffs we're very low, meant to be sat in and fished - not standing with casting braces. The main advantage was low wind resistance and simplicity. The disadvantage was exposure to splashing and the size of waves the capt would be comfortable running. They've morphed over the years and the difference now between a low side DB and a skiff is minimal. In the next few years I plan on building a wood DB - it will be some sort of skiff/low side hybrid that will further blur the lines, at least in my eyes.

Have you gone over to RO? They make skiff's, low-sides and more traditional DB's... they also sell a shit load of used boats. He might even let you try something out if you're serious about spending money. But I think you need to make some basic decisions here, so you can focus your research.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

802flyfish said:


> To many damn options haha. I'm buying it for fishing purposes.. I've been looking at DB and skiffs but I haven't come across a solid boat for a good price yet. I like the fact that must come with a trailer and everything you need to get on the water. If I could find a nice user skiff or DB for 5k I would prob hope on it...


Just saw this one - I must have missed it yesterday....

There are three boats in or near your price range. One traditional clackacraft for $4500 - great boat, probably more of those on the water than any other. 2nd is a 2008 ro deville (the camo one), a little above your price, but it is used maybe the price is negotiable. It would be my first choice of the group. The 3rd is a skiff, also a little above 5k but probably workable. Compare the deville and the skiff and you'll get an idea what I was talking about with the blurring of the lines.

RO Driftboats – Used Boats

I don't think you're really looking... I sent you a link for an awesome little 15' aluminum boat that was way in your price range... Might not look sexy but often the best fishermen don't drop 10k on a boat...just the wan'na be's do that.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

here's another - modern skiff for $4500: https://bozeman.craigslist.org/boa/5822428495.html

and another - an older SF skiff (one of the originators of the design): https://bozeman.craigslist.org/boa/5766880998.html

an older clacka - https://bozeman.craigslist.org/boa/5784580443.html

all in your price range and all good boats.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I talked to RO and they are going to let me row one of their boats. I've actually talked to the guy who owns the Montana Skiff, going to check it next week. The clacka Lp 16, clacka eddy and the Montana Skiff all look good. I like the eddy as the design incorporates the design of a drift boat and Skiff.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a Sotar Strike and it's a great, versatile boat. I've taken it on class 3/4 multi days, including on the Rogue, Deschutes, and Lower Salmon. I've fished out of it multiple rivers in WA, OR, ID, and MT. 

I will be the first to admit that it is neither the best fishing boat nor the best whitewater boat. However, it has been a perfect boat to do both. I love drift boats but they are painful in low water conditions. I just got off the Grand Ronde last week and shutter to think what it would be like in a DB. 

Now that my brother has bought a drift boat, I will likely upgrade to a 16 foot boat with bigger tubes to use exclusively for multi day trips. 

PM if you want more info

Dave



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Pm sent


----------

